# [SOLVED] Realtek RTL8187SE Network Adapter problem - Unidentified network, Local Only



## the_gibbon (May 15, 2011)

Hey peeps, first time i have ever resulted to posting on a forum, and ive been trying to fix this problem for the past 5 hours non-stop, and im out of ideas.

Roight erm, im currently using my gfs laptop (Advent 5612 - intel dual core T1600, Win Vista Home Prem, 2GB DDR2 RAM, etc etc)

The problem is the laptop wont connect to the internet wirelessly. Ive tried everything i can think of. Tried the troubleshoot thing that pops up, with the renew IP, and resetting/restarting Network Adapter. Ive downloaded the latest Realtek Network Adapter Driver. I read on another forum, something about going into the network adapter properties n disabling/enabling IPv6/4....nothing there. I went into Services with the chance something in there was "Disabled/Stopped" but everything seems to be "Started/Running". Ive reset the router, ive deleted the network from the computer n then added the network again. Cant remember anything else. But yes, basically even though wirelessly the computer says "connected to Virginmedia...." it appears as an unidentified network and connects Local Only.

Other devices can connect to the internet wirelessly no problem - Another laptop, 2 phones, Xbox...

Just my gfs laptop will only connect through ethernet cable.

Im out of ideas :4-dontkno

I know a lot of forums say search before posting anything, but im done searching, i need someone with alot more experience and knowledge, would greatly appreciate it 

Alex


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187SE Network Adapter problem - Unidentified network, Local Only*

OK 
So i'm afraid will we be going over some old ground 
but 
lets see the device manager, xirrus screen shot, ipconfig /all and PING 3 tests

take any wireless security off the router and see if it connects - sometimes it will and putting security back and then it works secured !!! yep !! 


removing wireless profiles and starting again

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for XP *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*- XP*
How to remove existing wireless network profile in Windows XP - FAQ
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## the_gibbon (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187SE Network Adapter problem - Unidentified network, Local Only*

*Ipconfig.....*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : shivvysPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN PCIE Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-59-96-5F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.114.165(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-BC-92-FB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.8(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 15 May 2011 13:48:28
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 15 May 2011 17:26:52
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled



*Ping Tests:......Default Gateway:*

C:\Users\shivvy>Ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms



*Ping Test: Ping google.com:......*.

C:\Users\shivvy>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.146.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.146.99: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.146.99: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.85.146.99: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.146.99: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.85.146.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 45ms, Maximum = 87ms, Average = 59ms



*Ping Test.....Ping 209.183.226.152*

C:\Users\shivvy>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 95ms, Maximum = 114ms, Average = 100ms





With the first Ping, i dont know if its right because, the default gateway is ethernet, not wireless. Next to the wireless, the default gateway is blank....But anywho, ive done what you said, ive screenshotted n uploaded xirrus and device manager jpgs, and you mentioned about ! ? X....with the amount of !s there are in device manager, im going to assume thats a bad thing?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187SE Network Adapter problem - Unidentified network, Local Only*

so thats connected to the LAN cable and working fine based on those results - through the LAN 

you may want to disconnect the cable and try to connect to wireless 

the wireless is not seeing a dhcp service and so windows has assigned an ipaddress of 169.254.x.x which is normal 

the wireless adapter can see the network 
lets see the results after



> take any wireless security off the router and see if it connects - sometimes it will and putting security back and then it works secured !!! yep !!
> 
> removing wireless profiles and starting again


if that does not work 
try in safemode with networking - as the pc starts keep tapping F8 a menu appears chose 
*safemode with networking* often wireless does not work in this mode - but just in case it does 

next do a tcp/ip reset and post the results

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.


Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## the_gibbon (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187SE Network Adapter problem - Unidentified network, Local Only*

ITS WORKING!  Yeah it must of been like a security conflict of something. A tad apprehensive at first, because a computer not protected is more vulnerable than protected, but yeah, i turned off, disconnected and reconnected n i'm connected to Local and Internet  cheers ^_^


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187SE Network Adapter problem - Unidentified network, Local Only*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

